# Personal attacks!



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If members persist on making attacks on other members of the BB I Can AND I WILL banish the violators! This is the only warning that I intend to give here!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Dave, I've not read anything attacking anyone on the threads. What happened? Does this have anything to do with the missing thread?

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

My sincerest apologies to Steve if anything I said was taken in offense. I had no bad intent.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> Dave, I've not read anything attacking anyone on the threads. What happened? Does this have anything to do with the missing thread?
> 
> Chris.


I thought Dave explained it pretty well in this thread, which you may have missed:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=218611


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Duck Fink said:


> My sincerest apologies to Steve if anything I said was taken in offense. I had no bad intent.


Nope, it was nothing you said.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

That's too bad it was deleted. I remember some harmless jabs back and forth, but don't remember anyone getting flamed. I was finding it rather *tit*illating myself. Uh oh here we go again. LOL


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If I have caused any offense to someone, could they please let me know? I'm not sure what happened, and I thought everything was cool. We were only joking and I'm positive no offense was meant by anyone. I find everyone here great and I don't think I have a problem with anyone. 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris, Kit Junkie ...I sent you a PM 
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I was only scanning through that thread and not keeping a_breast_ of it in detail.

Silly fun - good. Personal attacks - bad. No room for that here!

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

At least I'm sure it wasn't my fault this time! :lol:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

John P said:


> At least I'm sure it wasn't my fault this time! :lol:


Can we blame you anyway? 

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> Can we blame you anyway?


Why, yes... Yes we can! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you KJ. 


JOHN P !! HE BE A WITCH!!! BURN HIM!!!


Chris.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

he turned me into a newt !! 
hb


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A newt?

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got better.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

He turned my car into a Starfleet spaceship!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I hear he's got nacelles on his fridge.

Huzz


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Well it looks like we've got another thread about to be *bust*ed.
If anyone has a copy of the "photo" from _that_ thread, could I please get a copy. I think I might want to expand... uh, enlarge... I mean resize it (can I say that?) for my desk top. Thanx.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I've always felt like I was in the bosom of friendship on this board. 

Guess I missed the personal attacks too. And I'm glad. Reading nasty comments about someone is like inviting friends over for dinner and having them get into a fight- awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Steve, I am sorry the thread degenerated into something weird. I only was looking for info. I will know better next time. You run a great mail order co. and I can count on you for first rate service!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

darkwanderer said:


> Well it looks like we've got another thread about to be *bust*ed.
> If anyone has a copy of the "photo" from _that_ thread, could I please get a copy. I think I might want to expand... uh, enlarge... I mean resize it (can I say that?) for my desk top. Thanx.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanx kit-junkie.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I really like it here...I like the camaraderie...and the peasant hunts...:wave:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

darkwanderer said:


> Thanx kit-junkie.


I can't find the icons, but I don't mind at all.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...sorry,what were we talking about? :woohoo:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Something about big BUSTED threads.........Holy .......wow.......bet she has great natural bouyancy!
I hate to ask, but what does she look like from the neck up? Not that anybody here really cares!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

ya rascal, Dave!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> Something about big BUSTED threads.........Holy .......wow.......bet she has great natural bouyancy!
> I hate to ask, but what does she look like from the neck up? Not that anybody here really cares!


Dave, I went looking for the original, but I couldn't find it. I'll do another search to see if I can find it.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Say, Dave, what are the chances of popping this one......in resin?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I dunno...they look like legit safefty equipment to me. Personal airbags. Wow. What will they think of next...?!!?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

darkwanderer said:


> Thanx kit-junkie.


Now you know what The FLY Sees :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> I hate to ask, but what does she look like from the neck up?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Duck Fink said:


> Say, Dave, what are the chances of popping this one......in resin?


I dunno Duckie...that's a lot of resin !


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> I dunno Duckie...that's a lot of resin !


Shipping would certainly be over-inflated:lol:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I wonder if she shops off the rack?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Say lads I believe this is the same young lass we ran into on our last peasant hunt  She goes by the name of Sally and loves riding bareback + I never forget a face 
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Let's try to keep the humor above the waist here guys! this has been fun so far..
I don't want to go put my moderator hat on.....and edit or lock the thread.

Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry about that Dave  I was hoping my mindless dribble would catch Kit Junkie off guard and he would divulge that secret he's holding so dearly. so point well taken....above the waist it is :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Dave, when I injected my little comment into the fray, that's all I was seeking to do. Have some fun. If I offended anyone... Oh well. 

Oh, kit-junkie, yeah it's a great desk top, but for some reason, if I look at it too long, I start getting dizzy. Don't know why, just happens. 

And mcdougall, your right too, the icons are a bit hard to see. I may have to do some adjustments in MS Paint


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes...but still, what better wallpaper could you find for your ol' Boob tube !
Mcdee


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not really into the figure scene, even thou I have the Aurora/PL TOS Kirk, Spock and McCoy and the Aurora/PL Beatles (which I do hope to do one day). But I can't help wonder what she'd look like in an TOS alternate universe uniform like the one Uhura wore. Do you guys think we can talk Moebius into doing one? I know I'd buy a case. 
:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------

